

Ask HN:  Rate This Newspaper Advertisement Application Platform - keltecp11
http://addesk.pnionline.com/AdDesk/Htmlfiles/Home.jsp
How would you make this application better?  Everything from UI to basic functionality.  Just a complete review, be as honest as you can please.&#60;p&#62;Thanks,&#60;p&#62;-P
======
alexkearns
I don't like to be too critical because it is always a commendable achievement
to complete any web app. However, I think you really need to get yourself a
designer. In terms of appearance, it is one of the worst sites I have ever
seen. The text is so small as to be virtually unreadable, the header image is
blurred, the page only takes up half the width of my 13inch MacBook - hardly a
big screen. Why such a small layout.

The menu system at the top is fiddly to use, probably because it is so small.

The design also does not make it clear what your product offers. I would
suggest putting a paragraph of text under the "Welcome to addesk" headline
explaining in concise language what the site does.

The failings in the design and message are a shame because it looks as if you
might have a half interesting product hidden away there.

------
vaksel
Is this meant to be viewed on a blackberry/iphone?

------
keltecp11
Please tell me what you like and don't like about this application AdDesk...
everything from UI to basic functionality. Probably goes without saying with
you guys but, be brutally honest.

Were you able to submit an advertisement? Was it hard/easy to navigate?

-P

